# Isolationsmessung Asynchronmotor



## Pico1184 (10 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grad in einer heftigen Diskussion mit meinem Kollegen. Und zwar geht es dabei um die Isolationswiderstandsmessung von Drehstrommotoren. 

Er ist der Meinung, dass man einen DASM mit angeschlossenen Stern/Dreieck Brücken durchmessen kann 
und zwar mit angeschlossener Leitung und auch nur alle Außenleiter gegen PE.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das definitiv falsch, man muss doch alle Brücken abklemmen die Zuleitung abklemmen und dann alle Wicklungen gegeneinander messen
und die Wicklungen gegen PE.

Danach muss die Motorleitung vom Motor und vom Schaltgerät abgekelemmt werden und seperat gemessen werden.

Irgendwie habe ich aber keine Argumenation warum das so sein sollte.

Kann mir jemand seine Meinung dazu sagen????

Grüße Pico


----------



## centipede (10 April 2013)

Rein für die Isolationsmessung sehe ich jetzt aber auch keinen Grund die Brücken zu entfernen.


----------



## Pico1184 (10 April 2013)

> Auzug aus Lenze FAQ:
> 
> Vorgehensweise zur *Messung des Isolationswiderstandes*am Drehstrommotor:
> 
> ...



Verfälscht es nicht den Messwert wenn ich die Brücken drinne lasse??

Grüße Pico


----------



## centipede (10 April 2013)

Für eine Aussage OK oder nicht OK geht mit Brücken. Dann misst du halt immer über 2 Wicklungen.
Für eine selektive Aussage für jede einzelne Wicklung müssen die Brücken nat. entfernt werden.

Ich kann hier aber auch falsch liegen.


----------



## KingHelmer (10 April 2013)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit aufgerennten Brücken messen.
Zwecks der Sicherheitsprüfung macht es wohl keinen Sinn, da du ja den Widerstand zu PE misst und so sicherstellst, dass keine Wicklung zu PE beschädigt ist.

Das ist aber nur für den Personenschutz ausschlaggebend.

Willst du auch sichergehen, dass die Wicklungen keinen "Kurzen" haben, dann misst du diese auch noch untereinander.

Hätte eine der Wicklungen ohne Brücken Kontakt zu einer anderen, lägen dort 400V auf der Fehlerstelle, was entweder deine Zuleitungen, deine Sicherungen oder im schlimmsten Fall deinen Motor zerstören würde.

Ich würde es so sagen:

Brücken entfernen beim Iso-R-Messen?

--> Vorschrift nein
--> Sinnvoll ja

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## M-Ott (10 April 2013)

Die Brücken drin zu lassen ist Unsinn. Mit eingelegten Brücken ist es definitiv nicht möglich, einen Motor vernünftig auf Wicklungsschluss zu prüfen. Erdschluss ist zwar messbar, aber mehr auch nicht, und in Zeiten von Umrichtern etc. hätte ich sogar da noch meine Zweifel am Ergebnis, solange die Anschlussleitung angeschlossen ist.
Also, wie Pico beschrieben hat: Brücken raus, Leitung ab.


----------



## M-Ott (10 April 2013)

Und - bevor ich's vergesse - die Chancen stehen gut, einen Umrichter mit 500 V zu zerschießen.


----------



## Sockenralf (10 April 2013)

*ACK*

MfG


----------



## KingHelmer (10 April 2013)

> Die Brücken drin zu lassen ist Unsinn. Mit eingelegten Brücken ist es  definitiv nicht möglich, einen Motor vernünftig auf Wicklungsschluss zu  prüfen. Erdschluss ist zwar messbar, aber mehr auch nicht, und in Zeiten  von Umrichtern etc. hätte ich sogar da noch meine Zweifel am Ergebnis,  solange die Anschlussleitung angeschlossen ist.
> Also, wie Pico beschrieben hat: Brücken raus, Leitung ab.



*ACK*

Meine Rede


----------



## centipede (10 April 2013)

edit: habs kapiert


----------



## MSB (10 April 2013)

Für mich persönlich, und ich weiß BG, VDE etc. werden mir da indirekt widersprechen ... ist jede Messung Blödsinn die solch umfangreiche Klemmarbeiten überhaupt erfordert.
Im Prinzip würde ich sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, das Fehler so überhaupt erst (mit) entstehen.

@King Helmer
Wenn ich jetzt mal eine Windungsschluss unterstelle:
- Der Motor ist dann sowieso hin, bzw. ein Fall für den Motorenwickler
- Für den Rest gibts Motorschutzschalter und das Ersatzteillager

Die Isomessung ist für mich also nur sicherheitstechnisch wichtig, sprich Brücken oder nicht ist egal.
Der Rest entscheidet im Endeffekt sowieso nur, ob man den Motor 4 Wochen eher oder später austauschen muss.

Wobei ich selbst einen Windungsschluss im laufenden Betrieb tendenziell über den Motorstrom-Symmetrie sinnvoller erkenne.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (10 April 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich, und ich weiß BG, VDE etc. werden mir da indirekt widersprechen ... ist jede Messung Blödsinn die solch umfangreiche Klemmarbeiten überhaupt erfordert.



Ich sehe es auch so.
Und mir wäre auch neu, dass VDE oder BG was dagegen haben.
Wenn ich angeklemmt lasse, dann prüfe ich damit auch meine Verkabelung auf Erdschluß ... eigentlich auch nicht das Schlechteste, oder?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ottmar (10 April 2013)

Hi!



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich angeklemmt lasse, dann prüfe ich damit auch meine Verkabelung auf Erdschluß ... eigentlich auch nicht das Schlechteste, oder?



Bingo, hab ich heute z.B. erst wieder gemacht.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 April 2013)

Als Azubi habe ich mal die etwas leidvolle Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Spule ein Stromspeicher ist.
Also entweder die "Entladefunktion" des Messgeräts nutzen, oder kurz nach der Messung die Finger von den Bolzen am Klemmbrett lassen...


----------



## KingHelmer (10 April 2013)

Man sollte sogar lange Leitungen vor dem Anfassen nach der Messung sicherheitshalber entladen.
Ist schließlich auch ein Kondensator


----------



## Ottmar (10 April 2013)

Hi!

Wenn die Motorwicklungen "noch dran sind", hat sich das erledigt - quasi ein integrierter Entladewiderstand. 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Man sollte sogar lange Leitungen vor dem Anfassen nach der Messung sicherheitshalber entladen.
> Ist schließlich auch ein Kondensator



Gaaaanz wichtig, wenn man 10kV und mehr schaltet. Angeblich hat sich da schon so Mancher durch falsche Vorgehensweise beim Erden auf den Arsch gesetzt...


----------



## Ottmar (10 April 2013)

Hi!

Deswegen gibt es ja die 5 Sicherheitsregeln. Darunter "erden+kurzschließen". 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## c.wehn (11 April 2013)

Also wir machen diese Prüfungen bei Erst-IBN für die TÜV Prüfung.
Weil mich der Gedanke auch gequält hat alle möglichen Leitungen vor dem anklemmen zu messen bzw. wieder abzuklemmen habe ich damals nachgefragt wie man hier vorgehen kann:

Wir notieren den schlechtesten Messwert und gut ist, ob die Brücken drin sind oder nicht ist egal.
Wichtig ist nur das bei der Messung das Messergebnis nicht positiv manipuliert wird. 
Wir Messen sogar Motorengruppen und deren angeschlossene Leitungen die von einer Antriebseinheit kommt.
Da diese Messung den Messwert nicht positiv verfälscht ist es OK. Wichtig ist nur zu notieren mit was gemessen wurde, wie gemessen wurde und an welcher Klemmstelle und natürlich das Messergebnis.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 April 2013)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Deswegen gibt es ja die 5 Sicherheitsregeln. Darunter "erden+kurzschließen".
> 
> ...



Richtig! Es soll aber schon Kandidaten gegeben haben, die beim Anlegen der Erdungsgarnitur mit leitfähigen Teilen in Berührung gekommen sind ohne zuvor die Kabelkapazitäten entladen zu haben...


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 April 2013)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur zu notieren mit was gemessen wurde, wie gemessen wurde und an welcher Klemmstelle und natürlich das Messergebnis.



Und dann die Berurteilung des Messwertes natürlich mit Berücksichtigung der +-30% "Betriebsmessunsicherheit" (VDE 0413-2)


----------

